# Once again!!



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

This forum is an expat forum for posters to chat, discuss problems, find answers etc it is not for men to come on and start messaging women posters and any person receiving unsolicited mail please contact me and I will deal with the issue.

Maiden


----------



## moataz123 (May 26, 2010)

Exactly, this is the right response and what should be done, not staying and complaining about how genuine people are and these things without doing anything.


----------



## Sofia Cooper (May 25, 2010)

moataz123 said:


> Exactly, this is the right response and what should be done, not staying and complaining about how genuine people are and these things without doing anything.


 I agree with you Moatez as it seems we have all been guilty of that 
Yes it should be left for more important issues


----------

